# big water change



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

so, I just did a 75% water Change and took all my fake plants rocks and little piece of driftwood and soaked them in hot water for like 15 min. all just to try to get rid of my cloudy water... Oh and I also vaccumed every part of gravel , so is this ok or will I end up with cloudy water again and have to cycle the tank again ?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Possibly. Hard to say. Has the tank completed the cycle?


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

i dont think so the nitrate and nitrites were all around zero and i didnt have an ammonia test kit so i couldnt check it..but the tank was just getting so cloudy that if i looked down the side of my tank i couldnt see the other side


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

you might minimize the cloudy water for a while but if not careful it can come back to be just as bad as before. make sure you cut back on fish feedings and wait for it to be fully cycled. it should clear up by then!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If the tank hasn't cycled don't wash the decor or anything because they have good surfaces for the good bacteria to build up on which will help clear the water in the long run. How long has the tank been running for?


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

before i did that big water change., around 3 weeks maybe a month


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Vacuuming the gravel shouldn't be a big problem an the bacteria glue themselves down so you won't vacuum them up that easily.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

well its been 3 days and the waters just as cloudy as what it was before i did the big water change whats going on?


----------

